# Venison Bacon With A Twist.....



## mj-air23 (May 10, 2009)

HEY ALL!
It's been awhile since I posted but I pulled the last of my venison out on Friday and decided to make some bacon and give it a little twist. I only have pictures of the product after smoking(sorry
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) but here are some pictures. I followed Curly's recipe and added some hi-temp cheese to it as well as some extra ingredients. I used 50 percent venison, 50 percent pork. I think it turned out alright. Enjoy!


----------



## mossymo (May 10, 2009)

mj-air23
Long time- No post..... The cheese looks great in the bacon. Were there other additional ingredients? If so, what were they, were you happy with the taste?


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 10, 2009)

it looks VERY good! have you got a link to curly's recipe?


----------



## fire it up (May 10, 2009)

That looks really, really good mj!
Excellent job, shame that is the last of your venison, for now.


----------



## mossymo (May 10, 2009)

TasunkaWitko
Looks like mj-air23 signed off so in case it is a while till he is back, here is some info.....
Venison Bacon Recipe - http://stores.homestead.com/TCurley/...n%20Recipe.pdf

Venison Bacon Mix - http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen....%2C/Detail.bok

Taste Booster Mix - http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen....ing/Detail.bok


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 10, 2009)

thanks, mossymo!


----------



## bassman (May 10, 2009)

Good looking bacon.  I need to call Curley's.


----------



## mj-air23 (May 10, 2009)

MossyMo,

It's been awile since I have been posting on the site. I have glanced in from time to time tho... Yea, I tried some hi-temp cheese and added some extra coarse ground pepper. I think it is my best batch so far. I really like the taste of the cheese in there, even though I probably should have it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks for posting the info for Curly,s recipe. A guy from work has bought some from Midwest Research...seems to taste similar. He puts his in summer sausage casings tho..


----------



## mcmelik (May 11, 2009)

That stuff looks AWESOME !!!!! I am going to have to try that.


----------

